# 137.285540



## lumberjoe

I have an older craftsman miter saw (non-sliding). The only thing I use it for is rough cutting boards to size that fit on it. It is inaccurate in every way a saw could be. The middle of the table (where it rotates - and where you had shouldn't be to hold the piece down) is about 1/16" of an inch higher than the rest of the saw where the fence is attached (and where you hand SHOULD be, thus pushing the piece off the table). this makes for some nice bevels where you don't want them.

I keep meaning to upgrade, but I also keep using my table saw for everything. If I had a need for compound miters a lot, I would upgrade.

Rasp, I am also a lefty and this saw cannot be used left handed. Very annoying but I find that is common in a lot of tools. I don't think there is a chainsaw made that can be safely operated left-handed.


----------



## Tennessee

Boy, beating my dead horse…bought a Craftsman top of the line tractor, engine blew one month out of warranty, Briggs and Stratton INDUSTRIAL, only to find out B&S would not support the model since it was for Sears. Took three variable speed drills before I got one that had a switch that worked. Bought a Sears chain saw, found out it had aluminum main plate where the saw bar clamps on, screws starting walking out, would only cut in a circle. Bought a Sears belt sander only to have the non-keyed, hot glued on front roller melt off in the first fifteen minutes of sanding. Found out the hard way that the Sears "lifetime" warranty on tools does not cover sharpened edges, so the trimmers I bought that failed on small branches? Nada… This unit is no different, cheapened up just to make it look great and stay competitive.
For all those folks who run with Craftsman and love them, live long and prosper. I'll buy the other brands…


----------



## Kookaburra

I think a lot of us (including me) were brought up by dads who worked with and swore by (not at) Craftsman tools everyday. If this is what they are producig today, the next generation (our kids) will not have that default confidence bred in through the years. You can only live on a good reputation for so long - at some point you have to met expectations. Step it up Sears - you are wasting the Craftsman name.


----------



## Dustmite97

I also have an older Craftsman non-sliding miter saw. It's ok but certainly not great.


----------



## dustyal

My sliding Craftsman is not all that great either. I've had it for 6 years but seems a later model as to yours.

Dust bag is at the back, but useless. It catches very little saw dust.

My biggest complaint is the sliding mechanism. It twists .03 inches as it pulls forward, and then twists again when you push in for a cut. This leaves the board edge wavy. I tested this with Wixley digital gauge set to 0 degrees and then watch it move to an angle as the blade is pulled toward you. I have no idea how to fix that.

It works as a good construction grade chop saw… not so much so for fine woodworking.


----------



## BenI

A few months ago I was looking into buying a miter saw and looked to Craftsman first because I usually liked their tools. Checked out the compound sliding miter saws because I often work with 12" wide stock.

As this review says, even the 'professional' grade saws are still made with cheap plastic and not designed very good. Everything that should be metal to be durable, is plastic and will almost certainly break off.

Obvious now that Craftman has chosen to make cheap tools with cheap materials, that won't last.

Realizing all these negatives, I saved up and bought the new Dewalt and love it, and clearly built to last.


----------



## MT_Stringer

"I think a lot of us (including me) were brought up by dads who worked with and swore by (not at) Craftsman tools everyday."

I was one of those people who followed my dad's footsteps as a carpenter. Back in the 60-70's all we knew was Sears. Progressing into the late 70's early 80's, all I owned was Sears Craftsman tools - wrenches, Radial Arm Saw, Circular saw, jig saw, 12 inch band saw. I used to catch tools on sale and put them in lay-away until I could pay them off.

I never had any of my tools break that I can remember except for a router that cratered under full load. I didn't blame it because I had used it extensively for several years.

These days when I walk through the tool section at Sears, it is a big disappointment for me to see their lack of quality made tools.

I still have a Sears router and circular saw that work fine, but I got rid of the rest long ago.


----------



## AmandasHusband

I have this exact saw.

Very accurate.

The review, not the saw.


----------



## runswithscissors

A "professional" branded tool is not aimed at pros; it's aimed at DIYers who think,"Wow, if the pros are using this, I gotta have one." I'm convinced that Sears has a clause that goes in all their tool making jobs they put out for bid, that only the crappiest bearings are to be used. Almost every tool maker has made stuff for Sears, but the quality sucks.
You can say much the same for tools that are called "industrial."


----------



## shawnmasterson

wow!!!!!!!! I have a 12" craftsmen non slide double compound belt driven(prob 10 yo). It was my first chop saw, when I bought it my #1 was belt driven to get the motor out of the way. I have put up miles of crown and used it religiously in a daily setting for 5+ years. I looked at it side by side a dewalt and it was a hard choice but the price and crown stops sold me on it. that being said It does have some qurks but it is 10 yo and doesnt owe me anything. I think sears is failing to keep up. but don't count the out yet. just tread lightly and use cation when making a big purchase.


----------

